# Verk. Simplon Lexx Rahmen Gr. 49 inkl. Rock Shox MC3.3



## Martin76 (4. April 2008)

*Ich verkaufe meinen Simplon Lexx Rahmen Gr. 49 inkl Rock Shox MC 3.3 Dämpfer im erstklassigen (fast neuwertigen) Zustand. NP 1399 EUR.*


http://cgi.ebay.de/Simplon-Lexx-Fully-Rahmen-G-49-cm-inkl-RockShox-MC-3_W0QQitemZ230238957528QQihZ013QQcategoryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Martin76 (7. April 2008)

Da ein Fehler im Ebay-Angebot enthalten war musste ich die Auktion neu einstellen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Simplon-Lexx-Ful...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

